# Anyone near Siesta Key/Longboat key FL area?



## irishguy0224 (Aug 6, 2012)

Posting something about this here as well as in the BST. I am looking to meet up with someone who is LOCAL to the siesta key/longboat key area of FL between the dates of August 19-27th to shoot my wife (soon to be) and myself for a casual style honeymoon shoot. If this is something you are interested in and are local to those areas let me know! I would love to discuss pricing and what not with you. 

Again, i am looking for someone local to that area! 

Thank you! 

-Kyle


----------

